# Deep Sea Fishing - Reel & Rod Advice



## qcangler

I would like to buy my own reel/rod combo for Deep Sea Fishing. I will be going out on charter boats and fishing 100-150 ft of water for Snapper, Amber jack, Sea Bass, etc. I would love to stay around $100 - $150 if possible. I have only been out once, so I have no idea what's needed. I will only be out 4-5 times a year, so I do not want to get too pricey with my choice. I have looked at some combos at Bass Pro Shop, but I would rather follow the suggestions from this forum....you guys give great advice because of your hands on experience. Thanks!
Bernard


----------



## pierjunky

My FAVORITE snapper combo is a daiwa saltist 50 lw paired with a star 17-35 lb rod but thats gonna run you a bout 320 bucks. You can get a daiwa sealine or Penn senator fairly cheap and that will do the trick. For the rod, DO NOT go too heavy. Find a nice figerglass rod preferably with the metal guides, something in the 20 to 30 pound range. And no roller guides... You're not trolling. If the boat permits i would use braided line around 50lb but some boats frown on braid and your line will be the first one cut if there is a tangle. I hope this helps


----------



## qcangler

Thanks for your advice. I will look at the Penn reels and stay with a 20-30 lb rod!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Penn Battle 8000 or Squall lever drag 40+ Penn 150-300 gram jigging rod. Fill spool with 60 # jerry brown hollow


----------



## greeneon98

If I only had your budget and was shopping at Basspro, I would choose the Penn® 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer® Rod Combo.


http://www.basspro.com/Pennreg;-113...roduct/89082/142590?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## NCfisher

The senator would be my choice as well.


----------



## 2aces

qcangler said:


> I would like to buy my own reel/rod combo for Deep Sea Fishing. I will be going out on charter boats and fishing 100-150 ft of water for Snapper, Amber jack, Sea Bass, etc. I would love to stay around $100 - $150 if possible. I have only been out once, so I have no idea what's needed. I will only be out 4-5 times a year, so I do not want to get too pricey with my choice. I have looked at some combos at Bass Pro Shop, but I would rather follow the suggestions from this forum....you guys give great advice because of your hands on experience. Thanks!
> Bernard


You can even look into Walmart or Sports Authority for the Penn 113H/114H Senator Reel/Slammer Rod Combo.


----------

